# My neighbor bought a new car.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The old man was driving a Fiat Multipla all the time, one of the most horrible car creations ever . . . glad he got this one now, have fun old dude.opcorn:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

All the best to him, but with my experience he will struggle to have fun in a 348.

They are rubbish.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

the 348 is so dodgy to drive....never really liked them


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Well it's the poor men's Ferrari. Was surprised he swaped his Multipla for this one . . . but it's OK , his name is Rossini!:chuckle: 
He made allready a new friend in the neighbor town . . . same aged man has an F430 (white), I think I will have a chat with thoses old twats in the next days.


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

According to certain motoring journalists the 348 is not very good in the handling stakes compared to a 355 or 550 but compared to normal cars, it's much better...

And as a poor man's Ferrari, the servicing costs are still painful.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Of cours the servicing is allways hell with Ferraris. Especially when you get Gearbox problems and the clutch also not holds to the high standards you await from it.
But I think this Ferrari is good for someone enjoying the machinery (mostly in the garage), and drives max 5000kms a year.(to the pub and back)
Then you should be OK with servicing costs . . .


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

My god it's tuned??? Azev Wheels & those horrible rear lights covers... Pouark!!! :chuckle: 


PS: arf Luxembourg... As an average French guy it will always amaze me... Poor people please get outta here... :banned:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

2NI said:


> My god it's tuned??? Azev Wheels & those horrible rear lights covers... Pouark!!! :chuckle:
> 
> 
> PS: arf Luxembourg... As an average French guy it will always amaze me... Poor people please get outta here... :banned:


lol . . . at least his wife has not a Porsche Cayenne TURBO S . .as all average wifes seem to drive to the local shopping mall in Lux. in our times.:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

> at least his wife has not a Porsche Cayenne TURBO S


Got that one right! :chuckle: 

But I noticed that those sporty Range Rover's are coming "en force"! At least at my son's school...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

and the Q7s . . . that's why you have parkings for disabled persons . . :chuckle:


----------



## Goerge (Sep 30, 2006)

congrats to your neighbour.....


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Well fair play to him, it's probably been his dream car for the last 20 years.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

tell him that he should trade it in for a 355 he will prefer it much more me thinks!


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

i wouldnt complain, looks hot


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I drove a 348 and a 355 today (missus got me a performance car day for my 30th birthday) and I have to say I prefered the 348 to the 355 ! Even though the 355 is my favourite looking ferarri, well apart from the F40.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


> I drove a 348 and a 355 today (missus got me a performance car day for my 30th birthday) and I have to say I prefered the 348 to the 355 ! Even though the 355 is my favourite looking ferarri, well apart from the F40.


Heretic! 

355 is widely regarded as one of the best, if not _the_ best Ferrari. :smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Like I said I do LOVE the 355's ! I just found the 348 more enjoyable to chuck about today....sorry


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

things i would do to it is definately change back to the stock wheels, and those horrid tail light covers back to standard!

happy birthday snowfiend, and is it possoble i saw you driving towards hastings a few weeks ago?


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*348*

I test drove a lhd 348ts a few years ago when I was looking for my next car, I ended up getting my GT-R instead though as it was a lot faster than the fezza, I have to say though that I absolutely love the 348 and seeing as they still go for in excess of 22k upwards I find it hard to believe that it's a 'poor mans Ferrari' ?! a Mondial or a crappy old 308gt4 yes but no way a 348.

As for the high service and runing costs, well, when I test drove one and asked re the costs at KHPC and Talacrest (whom have now changed name I believe) then I was quite surprised as the yearly service was circa £400 a service inc cambelt was around £700 to £800 and a clutch change fitted was under £1,000 add to this the insurance was (at the time) £600 and my GT-R cost £850 and the better fuel consumption on the 348 in some ways I was kinda gutted I didn't get one !

I know why I didn't get one every time the GT-R comes on full boost though  

I know one thing, if I was ever to sell my GT-R and look for something in the 348 price range I would certainly NEVER have a Porsche badge on the front of my car, it would have to be the unreliable italian every day in my book !!

Saying all of the above I don't know if I would leave the horrid coloured rear grill and the non std wheels on your neighbours car though, I would return the fezza to std as I think it'd look far better.

Shaun.


----------



## bullitt78 (Aug 19, 2006)

Car looks fine as-is. The more cars age, the better they look stock.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

bkvj - you might of seen gareth from newera driving the car yeah, I only picked it up from them on monday, believe it was MOT'd somewhere near hastings.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

i happen to know that the 355 is one hell of a good handling car but it does not match the 430 for that razor sharp feel. (although cash may be a bit of a factor considering he only part ex'd a mutipla!lol)


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Good luck to the old fella - Live the feckin' dream and sod the whingers!:thumbsup:


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

Sean said:


> Good luck to the old fella - Live the feckin' dream and sod the whingers!:thumbsup:


lol


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Ferrari F430 is the best 'in its range' in my opinion. the ultimate would be the enzo or F40!


> bkvj - you might of seen gareth from newera driving the car yeah, I only picked it up from them on monday, believe it was MOT'd somewhere near hastings.


snowfiend, i have to say, it is one immacalculate R32!


----------

